

Ask HN: what is the HN equivalent in biotech? - apapli

I love HN, and keen to start following biotech trends more.<p>What biotech sites do you know of, ideally with an article/comments community similar to HN?
======
brudgers
Once the focus shifts from how users self-identify to a subject area, a site
cannot be like HN in an important sense, because HN articles rise and fall
because they are interesting or promote interesting discussion, not because
they are on or off topic (even though there is some of this).

This allows HN to be broadly attractive. To contain articles at varying levels
of technical expertise, and to be reasonably friendly to new members. Having a
broad range of subjects makes trolling harder - Lisp fanbois only get a crack
at Scala a few times a week, so to speak.

------
jrkelly
Nothing that I know of, unfortunately. The comments on In The Pipeline blog
are decent if you are looking for pharma-biotech.

